# Wonderful book on film music



## ed buller (Aug 11, 2017)

buy it: 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1495073734/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1502488515&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=scoring+the+screen&dpPl=1&dpID=51zprw%2BUPQL&ref=plSrch


Best Ed


----------



## mac (Aug 11, 2017)

I can't find a sample of it anywhere online. I like to read a page or two to see if I gel with the authors writing style before buying books. Hopefully they'll have a 'look inside' feature for that title soon. Sounds interesting though, thanks for the heads up.

EDIT: I found a sample here https://www.backwingstore.com/products/scoring-the-screen-the-secret-language-of-film-music


----------



## ed buller (Aug 11, 2017)

That's a shame . It's a great book . Very in depth lots of score examples with very detailed analysis . Fifteen chapters each dealing with a specific score . Including vertigo , Patton , the matrix , alice in wonderland , the untouchables ..... definitely a quality book

E


----------



## JohnG (Aug 11, 2017)

library?


----------



## jeffc (Aug 11, 2017)

It's a great book and Andy's a really nice and incredibly knowledgeable guy. You really can't go wrong - it's got actual scores from some contemporary scores and some classics with really inducible analysis.


----------



## wbacer (Aug 11, 2017)

ed buller said:


> buy it:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1495073734/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1502488515&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=scoring+the+screen&dpPl=1&dpID=51zprw%2BUPQL&ref=plSrch (https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1495073734/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1502488515&amp;sr=8-1&amp;pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&amp;keywords=scoring+the+screen&amp;dpPl=1&amp;dpID=51zprw+UPQL&amp;ref=plSrch)
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed for the heads up. Just ordered it. You always have the best book recommendations.
I also see these books on Amazon. Anyone read these?

John Williams's Film Music: Jaws, Star Wars, Raiders of the Lost Ark, and the Return of the Classical Hollywood Music Style (Wisconsin Film Studies) Paperback – June 12, 2014

SCORE: A Film Music Documentary - The Interviews Paperback – May 9, 2017


----------



## jonathanparham (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Desire Inspires (Aug 12, 2017)

mac said:


> I can't find a sample of it anywhere online. I like to read a page or two to see if I gel with the authors writing style before buying books. Hopefully they'll have a 'look inside' feature for that title soon. Sounds interesting though, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> EDIT: I found a sample here https://www.backwingstore.com/products/scoring-the-screen-the-secret-language-of-film-music



Yeah, I'd hold of on making a spontaneous purchase like this book. It is best to look for free samples to get an overall idea of what the author is trying to convey before putting down cash. Sometimes these things tend to be more dissappointing. It is always better to be cautious than to take risks.


----------



## micrologus (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you, I just ordered it, it seems interesting.


----------



## mac (Aug 13, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Yeah, I'd hold of on making a spontaneous purchase like this book. It is best to look for free samples to get an overall idea of what the author is trying to convey before putting down cash. Sometimes these things tend to be more dissappointing. It is always better to be cautious than to take risks.



Agreed, but did you notice my edit? I added a link with a sample chapter, and I like what I see


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 13, 2017)

I'd like to buy it from someone else than Amazon.


----------



## agarner32 (Aug 13, 2017)

Here you go Ned: https://www.backwingstore.com/products/scoring-the-screen-the-secret-language-of-film-music


----------



## ed buller (Aug 13, 2017)

honestly ...i have so many film music books.....and this is my current favourite . Buy it ....you won't be disappointed 

e


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 13, 2017)

agarner32 said:


> Here you go Ned: https://www.backwingstore.com/products/scoring-the-screen-the-secret-language-of-film-music


 Thanks for that. I ended up buying it here in Canada. Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 13, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Yeah, I'd hold of on making a spontaneous purchase like this book. It is best to look for free samples to get an overall idea of what the author is trying to convey before putting down cash. Sometimes these things tend to be more dissappointing. It is always better to be cautious than to take risks.



I dunno. $20 isn't exactly much of a risk relative to potential reward. It's a safe bet to say you can get 20$ of value from this book.


----------



## Naoki Ohmori (Feb 14, 2018)

Finally bought the book. I've just read about 30 pages but it seems very deep and informative! 
Thank you for the recommendation, ed.


----------



## Oliver (Feb 14, 2018)

it's an amazing book! reccomended!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 14, 2018)

So good, so good, so good.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Apr 16, 2018)

Got this book a few days ago and absolutely love it so far.

Many thanks to @ed buller for the recommandation


----------



## Oliver (Apr 16, 2018)

oh yes, an amazing book with great insight and deep score analysis!


----------

